# How to Trim Around Vinyl Sliding Door



## bkgeig (12 mo ago)

I have a 12' vinyl sliding door I'm not sure how to drywall around. In the first pic you can see that the door edge is nearly 1" from the studs and header (the cardboard on the stud is spacer). If that was the only issue I might finish the edge of the drywall with J-bead that rests on the door frame. In the second pic you can see that the stud/spacer sits proud of the vinyl frame, so I have a gap to fill in also. I don't think the J-bead option will work. I could rip wood to fill the gap and I guess tape it to the vinyl door frame and let the J-bead rest against it. Any other options?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

easiest way is to use trim. attach a strip(jam extension) on the back of trim then mount it to wall. have to work around bad installs/designs sometimes.


----------



## bkgeig (12 mo ago)

Thanks. I was trying to avoid a jam extension, which I've used on other sliding doors in the house, because the rest of the doors in this room use 1.5" casing. If I used the same on this door I don't think it reaches enough of the stud to securely attach:
















The other idea I had was to run the drywall over the door frame, fill the gap between the drywall and frame with a ripped piece of wood filler, and then cover the edge with paper corner bead ripped down to the depth of the drywall/filler:























Essentially I'm treating this like a narrow outside edge. I'm curious whether you think this would be strong enough. But I'll probably end up using wider casing with a jam extension.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

Have you considered vinyl tear away edge? Can be applied after board is hung. Gives a nice clean finish to edge of board.


----------



## bkgeig (12 mo ago)

I'm using tear-away L bead extensively in the kitchen, mainly where the wall meets the shiplap vaulted ceiling. I don't think it helps in this situation though. If I mount it normally, I still have the gap between the back of the drywall and the door frame:










If flip it to butt up against the door frame I don't think there's enough contact with the drywall to mount it solidly (here in California I have to use staples; contact cement is banned because of high VOCs):


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

Your tear away is applied wrong. The perforated edge should lie flat on wall. That’s the finished edge. Vinyl end should cover bone edge of sheetrock. They also make a 5/8 strip, that might help with gap.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i guess you could rip down one side of plastic bead? mud then calk to door frame? 

did someone install doors over exterior panels? why dont they fit?


----------



## bkgeig (12 mo ago)

The tear-away is installed correctly in the first pic above, I think it's just hard to tell from the pic. I've installed enough incorrectly to know. LOL.

I got most of the drywall installed around the door this weekend. I'll post some pics tonight or tomorrow. I ended up trimming the drywall back to the framing with a Rotozip. I'll fill in the gap between the drywall edge and the door frame later with plywood or 2x4 ripped down to create a jam extension and covered with wide casing.

The doors are installed over stucco. Perhaps the stucco is thicker than normal or thicker than the door manufacturer intended, and that "pulled" the door frame away from the inside edge of the studs? I don't know. 

The house was built in 1963 and the original walls are a kind of drywall/plaster hybrid: 3/8" drywall with key holes with 3/8-1/2" of plaster over the the drywall. The original walls are thicker than standard today, which made trimming out new doors in other parts of the house challenging. But that doesn't apply here since I ripped out the old drywall and installed new 1/2".


----------



## ftcdwp (11 mo ago)

It's been mentioned but absolutely use trim! trim trim trim!


----------



## bkgeig (12 mo ago)

My phone battery died over the weekend. Finally getting around to taking some pics.

Full door:









Right side corner:









I cut the drywall even with the studs with a roto tool:









I'll fill in the gap between the drywall and the door frame by ripping plywood or 2x4 even with the front of the wall and then installing casing over that. Similar to how I did another sliding door:









I don't love the look, but I've lived with it for years.


----------

